# Merry Christmas!



## luckytrim (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas !
Thinking Caps on, please ;

DID YOU KNOW...
Christmas wasn't declared an official holiday in the United  States until June 26, 1870.- 

1. What is the capital of Christmas Island?
   a. - The Settlement
  b. - Paro
  c. - Murray Hill
  d. - Smith Point
2. Saint Nicholas was the bishop of Myra in  Lycia.
True or False
3. Who wrote the song "White Christmas" for the film "Holiday  Inn"?
  a. - Cole Porter
  b. - Jacobs & Casey
  c. - Rodgers & Hammerstein
  d. - Irving Berlin
4. In what year did the British government abolish  Christmas?
   a. - 1547
  b. - 1847
  c. - 1747
  d. - 1647
5. What is the name of the department store that created  "Rudolph the
Red-Nosed Reindeer"?
   a. - Macy's
  b. - Montgomery-Ward
  c. - Nordstrom
  d. – Gimbels
6. "Nadelik looan na looan blethen noweth" is Merry Christmas  and a Happy
New Year in what language?
  a. – Welsh
  b. - Cornish
  c. - Manx Gaelic
  d. - Scottish Gaelic
7. The Beatles have had four Christmas number one singles in  the UK, but
which was their last ?
   a. - I Feel Fine
  b. - Hello Goodbye
  c. - Day Tripper
  d. - I Want To Hold Your Hand
8. Xmas is a common abbreviation of Christmas but from what  alphabet does
this originate?
   a. - Greek
  b. - Arabic
  c. - Cyrillic
  d. – Phoenician
9. To which capital city does the city of Oslo give a  Christmas Tree every
year?
  a. – Paris
  b. – Italy
  c. – London
  d. - Stockholm
10. Who chose December 25th as the day of celebration for  Christ's birth?
  a. - Pope Marcellus I
  b. - Pope Julius I
  c. - Pope Innocent I
  d. - Pope Benedict I
11. In traditional Ukrainian houses a Christmas tree will  often be decorated
with a spider and web for good luck.
True or False
12. Two Polish boys wrote a letter to Santa that now hangs on  his Post
Office wall, what was the letter written on?
  a. - A soda tin
  b. - An ammunition shell casing
  c. - The hide from a Polish Red cow
  d. - Birch Bark
13. In what year was the first printed Christmas card  made?
  a. - 1813
  b. - 1843
  c. - 1893
  d. - 1923
14. "Viscum album" is the Latin name for what?
  a. - Holly
  b. - Mistletoe
  c. - Poinsettia
  d. - Evergreen
15. To the nearest ton, how heavy was the world's largest  Christmas pudding?
  a. - 1
  b. - 2
  c. - 3
  d. - 4
16. According to a collaboration between Moët & Chandon  and Heineken, how
many bubbles are there in a bottle of champagne?
  a. - 25 Million
  b. - .25 Million
  c. - 250 Million
  d. - 2.5 Million
17. Who invented the Christmas cracker?
  a. - James Gosling
  b. - Rudolph Diesel
  c. - Martin Cooper
  d. - Tom Smith
18. How many reindeer are there in Clement Moore's 1822 poem  "A visit from
Saint Nicholas"?
19.
19. What country was "Good King Wenceslas" duke  of?
  a. - Bohemia
  b. - Silesia
  c. - Moravia
  d. - Hungary
20. What was the name of Scrooge's deceased business partner  in Charles
Dickens's "A Christmas Carol"?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. – a
2. – True
3. – d
4. – d
5. – b
6. – b
7. – b
8. – a
9. - c
10. - b
11. - True
12. - d
13. - b
14. - b
15. - c
16. - c
17. - d
18. - 8
19. - a
20. Jacob Marley


----------

